# [SOLVED] Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the c



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

So this is what happened after windows finished installing updates it shut 
down. The next day I booted up my computer and got this error, Windows 
failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause... I tried start windows normally... look at the attached image, I tried all those options and all of them seem to say starting windows with the logo, then it stays on a black screen. I tried to boot windows 7 with hirens boot and get this error from Acer eRecovery management comes up saying "cannot find 
file: C:\D2D\Images\*.WSI when trying to determine UI language"? I don't have any recovery discs besides one I got from the internet. My computer was also 
installed with windows 7 recently. Here are computers specs Acer Support: Aspire M1610 Specifications 
Thank you for any help that is given. :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

First, there are no supported drivers for Windows 7 for your PC from the manufacturer.
You could try a System Restore to a time before the problem but your best option is to revert back to a supported OS.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

When I tried starting my computer again I got this error. Look at the image. Is there any disc I can use to restore it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

BSOD's are commonly hardware issues.
Are you still trying to use 7?


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

I have not used my computer since that day it happened, I need to know how to restore it or put vista on it.


----------



## JFoun (Feb 4, 2013)

i wouldnt go with vista but i had a desktop that had xp on it and had the same screen, it had a virus that for some reason tore up the video card. i would use xp recovery disk


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

With the vista/7 recovery I get this error to use system restore you must specify which windows installation to restore...


----------



## JFoun (Feb 4, 2013)

have you created a restore point that you can load? (provided you could get to it)


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

There was available restore points before the computer stopped booting up. But now with the problem it says something about providing what windows system I am using after the PC restarts!?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Probably best to revert to the supported OS as Tyree has advised and then run this Win 7 compatibility program Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows to see if your computer will run Win 7 but as its querying which installation to restore, then if you can get into msconfig/Boot and see which versions are listed and which is the Default OS.

You may be able to get into it if you tap F8 on boot then select Safe Mode with Networking then from Start > type *msconfig* > Enter

You should also be able to access System Protection this way to look for the restore points.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

The thing is how do I revert to vista, I've tried all safe modes none of them work!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*



Boompc said:


> With the vista/7 recovery I get this error to use system restore you must specify which windows installation to restore...


And what options (OS's)are available?
If you installed 7, and deleted the prior OS, it's very likely you will need to reinstall a prior OS using your PC's recovery method or by using a retail version of an OS.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*



Tyree said:


> And what options (OS's)are available?
> If you installed 7, and deleted the prior OS, it's very likely you will need to reinstall a prior OS using your PC's recovery method or by using a retail version of an OS.


There were no options for it, this was when I tried restoring it with my win7/vista recorvery disk. It said "To use system restore , you must specify which Windows installation to restore.
Restart this computer, select an operating system, and then select System Restore". But when it restarts there are no options. So what is the method you suggest?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

I suppose that the only option you have would be to download a Vista SP1 ISO Download: Windows Vista Service Pack 1 All Language Standalone DVD ISO - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details then create a bootable disk with Microsoft Store Online and do a fresh install.

I don't know if this would include any drivers, but if you make a note of your Network adapters and using a connected machine - dowload them from your computer vendor's support site and copy across via something like an USB Flash drive and then you'll be able to go direct to the support site for the rest.

With a bootable install disk, you won't need to change the boot order as it will "fire" up when you put it in.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*



Boompc said:


> There were no options for it, this was when I tried restoring it with my win7/vista recorvery disk. It said "To use system restore , you must specify which Windows installation to restore.
> Restart this computer, select an operating system, and then select System Restore". But when it restarts there are no options. So what is the method you suggest?


When you installed 7 the previous OS, as well as any of the previous OS restore points, was over written and possibly the recovery partition that is required to restore the PC to factory condition.
Boot the PC and press ALT and F10 at the Acer splash screen. This will take you to the Acer Factory Restore settings menu.
That will restore the PC to it's original condition if the recovery partition wasn't damaged installing 7.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*



Tyree said:


> When you installed 7 the previous OS, as well as any of the previous OS restore points, was over written and possibly the recovery partition that is required to restore the PC to factory condition.
> Boot the PC and press ALT and F10 at the Acer splash screen. This will take you to the Acer Factory Restore settings menu.
> That will restore the PC to it's original condition if the recovery partition wasn't damaged installing 7.


 I tried alt+f10 it went to this screen that said this: edit windows boot options for windows 7 path windows system32 winload.exe partition:2 Harddisk: f4f1218 [/NoExecute=optin ]


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

You may have trashed the Recovery partition when 7 was installed.
I assume there was no Recovery disc or OS disc included with your PC?


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

No, there were no discs that came with my Pc.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Does the PC have COA sticker on it? if so, you could DBAN the HD, then just run the W7 DVD, install win7 fresh, then if 7 was and 'upgrade' version (which i suspect it was) you can then enter the older OS key to validate that you have the rights to W7 upgrade, then it will prompt you for the W7 key at that point.

Food for thought ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Post #2


Tyree said:


> First, there are no supported drivers for Windows 7 for your PC from the manufacturer.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

As Tryee said windows 7 isn't compatible with my system, that's why I just want to restore back to my vista!?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Will the links in my Post#14 help with that ?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*



Boompc said:


> As Tryee said windows 7 isn't compatible with my system, that's why I just want to restore back to my vista!?



OK well best of luck, I hope you get your system back where you want it :smile:


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

I've somehow reinstalled vista but the computer now just freezes up, meaning I Need to force restart it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Did you install all the drivers, for the exact version of Vista you are using, and did you get them from the manufacturer's site?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

These are Acer's drivers for your model which you will need to save onto another machine and copy across via an USB stick or CD/DVD Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop, Workstation / Aspire / Aspire M1610

Download the Chipset first, but only you will know what graphics card is installed.

Install the LAN driver which should get you an Internet connection and then download this driver updater program which will ID the rest for you SlimDrivers DriverUpdate - Update Drivers for Windows 7, XP, and Vista which you can either use to update with or ID those to download from Acer.

The left button is for the freebie version.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

It looks like you may be able to save and copy across that Hardware Vendor Detection Utility to ID what you have on board.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Guys, I installed all the drivers everything was good, but then I called a technician to help me with a security problem he rebooted my computer and this happened: "booting windows vista"
acpi
vista loader 2.1.2

Done!
Fallback 1
Find --set-root /bootmgr

Error 17: File not found
Booting 'windows nt/2000/xp'

Fallback 2
Find --set-root /ntldr

Error 17: file not found
Booting 'enter command line'

Boot failed! Press any key to enter command line.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Did the technician offer any advice?
I'm thinking Windows or drivers did not get installed properly.
Try booting from the Vista disc and do a Repair.

I would not recommend using any other source for drivers than the manufacturer.
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop, Workstation / Aspire / Aspire M1610 then select the OS that you are using.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

He was lost and couldn't help me, he said that he would call back. He didn't call back yet. Do I need to use the installation disc or the recovery for vista?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

I would use the install disc but either should work.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

The install disc only gives me the option of installing a new copy?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*



Boompc said:


> The install disc only gives me the option of installing a new copy?


Have you got the machine to read from the disk first or are you inserting it after booting ?


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

I went straight into boot menu since I can't
start up vista.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Made a vista recovery disc, repair will not function but system restore seems to be working now!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

I would have thought that if it booted from the ISO, then you would have the repair option - it's usually when you put an install disk in after normal boot that you just get the install option.

System Restore won't be much use if you don't have any worthwhile restore points - although you may have something prior to that tech tinkering.

What *was* the security problem that the tech was helping you with ?

If you can get to the cmd prompt from booting up with the install disk, then you could follow the steps in this tutorial to repair the bootmgr How to fix "BOOTMGR is missing" in Windows Vista


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*



Boompc said:


> Made a vista recovery disc, repair will not function but system restore seems to be working now!


Hopefully that will resolve the problem. Please post back with any results.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

I've reinstalled vista again the screen seems to be nice visually but the everything seems smaller in size? But the main problem is it still Freezes up!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

You can change the resolution for the size problem.
For the freezing, try using one stick of RAM at a time.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

This is the error I got now, I can move the
mouse but nothing is clickable?


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

This is the error I get when I try to use system repair.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Fixed everything so far, aside from it freezing completely?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Try this program to see if it ID's any drivers playing up Resplendence Software - WhoCrashed, automatic crash dump analyzer

You could also try a clean boot, first with all Startup items disabled and then with all non-MS services disabled while the Startup items remain disabled.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Tried both still crashed on clean boot!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

That program doesn't fix anything, but it should have produced a report.

I think that you should be able to view the report or Dump files if you re-open the program after the restart following the freeze.

Have you run a chkdsk /r to see what that reports and have you tried Tyree's suggestion regarding the RAM ?

If you can boot up into Safe Mode with Networking, that will isolate your graphics card and utilise the onboard basic VGA - that could eliminate that as a possible cause if it still crashes then.

If you can run the chkdsk /r - you can view its full report in Event Viewer/Windows Logs/Applications

Wait until they load then right click on Applications > Find then type either chkdsk or wininit.

You can then close the Find window via the Close X to scroll through the report window.


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

The program said that there were no errors and do you want the log from general tab chkdsk/wininit?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

You can do if you want, but primarily does the chkdsk report any bad clusters ?

If it had been the graphics driver or any other driver causing problems, then I would have expected Who Crashed to have reported that.

Can you download this program MiniToolBox Download - if you save it, it's run as a .exe from where it's saved to and either normally or as an administrator if you want.

Would you tick these boxes then copy & paste its output

Report IE Proxy Setting
Report FF Proxy Setting (if using Firefox)
List Last 10 Event Viewer Errors
List Installed Programs
List Devices (Only Problems)
List Minidump Files


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*



Tomken15 said:


> You can do if you want, but primarily does the chkdsk report any bad clusters ?
> 
> If it had been the graphics driver or any other driver causing problems, then I would have expected Who Crashed to have reported that.
> 
> ...



Check the attachment.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

A couple of things - is this a pro version *Smart Driver Updater v3.3* that you have listed in installed programs and do you have an install disk for it or was it an online download ?

These sort of programs can embed themselves into the system, but I wouldn't have thought of it as an attached device.

This seems to relate to most of the errors of "A device attached to the system is not functioning" - can you uninstall it to see if it makes any difference ?

The other thing is the Dell Touchpad that is showing in Programs, but also giving an error - didn't think you had a touchpad on a desktop and if you don't, then uninstall this via Progs & Features as there doesn't appear to be any drivers listed for it for your model of computer.

Create a restore point first before uninstalling anything.

Did the chkdsk log report any bad clusters ?


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Yes, I just downloaded it to check for any drivers. I downloaded it after the problem already occurred and the dell touch-pad was driver that said was needed by Smart driver? I uninstalled touch pad since it seemed useless. Isn't AMD also useless?

LOG-- Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is ACER.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
253376 file records processed. 88 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 44 reparse records processed. 277240 index entries processed. 0 unindexed files processed. 253376 security descriptors processed. Cleaning up 17076 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 17076 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 17076 unused security descriptors.
CHKDSK is compacting the security descriptor stream...
11933 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
33567392 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
253360 files processed. File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
11294475 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

73162751 KB total disk space.
27586004 KB in 75001 files.
48140 KB in 11936 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
350707 KB in use by the system.
60944 KB occupied by the log file.
45177900 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
18290687 total allocation units on disk.
11294475 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
c0 dd 03 00 a3 53 01 00 ea 76 02 00 00 00 00 00 .....S...v......
4d 00 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 M...,...........
42 00 00 00 12 75 99 77 28 81 12 00 28 79 12 00 B....u.w(...(y..

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

Well, that shows that your HDD is okay.

Is that the pro version of MBAM as I don't see any other active AV listed that I recognise that would warrant a security tech taking over your computer.

What was the reason for that ?

You haven't said if you have tried Tyree's suggestion of booting up with just one stick of RAM.

Can you now boot up into Safe Mode with Networking and do you still get the freezes if you can.

In Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices - are there any yellow alerts, including for Non-Plug and Play Drivers ?

I don't think you've done this yet, but run a *sfc /scannow* as an administrator from the cmd prompt and if it reports that it cannot repair all files, then follow these steps to view the cbs.log How to analyze the log file entries that the Microsoft Windows Resource Checker (SFC.exe) program generates in Windows Vista


----------



## Boompc (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause?*

seems to be okay now.


----------

